# Choctaw and Alaqua



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

9 mullet on Monday at Alaqua but it took 2 guys over 4 hours. Today,3 boats 5 guys, fished all morning and caught zero.........1 pin fish. So on the way home I stopped and bought 5 pounds of crawfish. About to get started on them shortly along with red potatos and corn on the cob. 

Over in the Choctawhatchee River the reports I have been getting are very spotty for bream and bass, but headed there tomorrow to see for myself. Leaving the mullet gear at the house. 

I did hear of a 6 lb bass out of Black Creek last week. 

I keep saying it's going to be good once the river settles down, but when is that going to be? More bad weather predicted for weekend.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like dinner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bream are biting at smokehouse real good.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Skiff........it's picking up a little too in the lower river. Was in Williams Lake on Friday and got a few bream keepers but a bunch of 3 finger size that were released. All would have been good for your flathed excursions. 
Will give Smokehouse a shot about mid week. Haven't been there is a good while.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck. I think they were using crickets, but maybe both.


----------

